# Window Tint recommendations in Michigan?



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I went to Shaders on 15 and Gratiot it Clinton Twp. Paid 170 and got 35% on the rears and 50% on the front doors. It was the first time I have had this kind of work done. It is OK, not fantastic. I have some dirt trapped in the film that I find annoying. Its not worth making a stink over and making them re-do it, but I was hoping for perfect. Perhaps I'm being unrealistic.
I can say that they worked quickly. I dropped the car off at 9am and they had it out by 10:15.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

i get all of my windows tinted at a place called Detail Express. They are located in Keego Harbor, their web sight is detailexpress1.com for yore whole car it is 230 but they do the best tint jobs around. if you don't want to spend the money than just go to mickey shorr, but don't be surprised when you notice some bubbles and the tint being cut really low.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.

Has anyone dealt with AutoOne (particularly the one in Brighton?)


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I use Shadow Art... has done my cars for multiple years... He does fantastic work and stands behind it!

Shadow Art Window Films - Local Business - Plymouth, MI | Facebook


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I use Shadow Art... has done my cars for multiple years... He does fantastic work and stands behind it!
> 
> Shadow Art Window Films - Local Business - Plymouth, MI | Facebook


Thanks Limited... I went to their site to get a quote. 

What % is yours in your Garage pics? 20? 35?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to Notorious Tintz

These guys are awesome. Did an incredible job on my Eco, (20% back window, 5% rear windows). Took under 2 hours. They have some great reviews. It was 159 or 169 and worth every penny. Lifetime warranty.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Welcome to Notorious Tintz
> 
> These guys are awesome. Did an incredible job on my Eco, (20% back window, 5% rear windows). Took under 2 hours. They have some great reviews. It was 159 or 169 and worth every penny. Lifetime warranty.


Awesome, thanks! Put in a quote request on their site too!


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

Mike at Eclipse window tinting In Livonia. Guy is awesome and been doing it for a LONG time. not as cheap as some others here but I know a car he did 15 years ago that still looks like the day he did it.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Thanks Limited... I went to their site to get a quote.
> 
> What % is yours in your Garage pics? 20? 35?


50% on windshield
20% on side driver and passenger 
5% on all rears.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> 50% on windshield
> 20% on side driver and passenger
> 5% on all rears.


LOL that is soooooo illegal. I'm pulling out of bars too often to take that risk but I bet it looks good.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Quazar said:


> LOL that is soooooo illegal. I'm pulling out of bars too often to take that risk but I bet it looks good.


I don't drink... so... hahah

I also have a prescription for it as I get migranes from sunlight... 

This is my spare car... its for sale at the moment... 

How's that front window look?










Cruze lookin sexi murdered out...


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

thats pretty dark, I know when I stopped by Livernois motorsports so they could read out my ecm they showed me some of their shop cars and how dark they are because I was asking about tint for mine.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Only way to make a show car look proper is to black that front window out!


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Cruze lookin sexi murdered out...


Holy window tint batman! Looks great!


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd rather use some good sunglasses than tint my windshield... but I guess I do more night driving than a lot of people. It does look nice though. I just got 35% put on my Eco. Front and rear, $130 plus tax -- took them 3 hours, but they did a great job. Lifetime warranty. If anybody in southwest Ohio needs their windows done, lemme know.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> I'd rather use some good sunglasses than tint my windshield... but I guess I do more night driving than a lot of people. It does look nice though. I just got 35% put on my Eco. Front and rear, $130 plus tax -- took them 3 hours, but they did a great job. Lifetime warranty. If anybody in southwest Ohio needs their windows done, lemme know.


I wear polarized sunglasses anytime I am outside and its not pissing down rain...

I wear sunglasses even behind that tinted windshield...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

In Michigan it doesn't matter how dark your tint is, just where the tint is determines whether its legal or not. On your windshield, drivers and passenger door windows you are only allowed approximately 4" of tint at the very top of the glass, tinting the entire window is illegal no matter how dark the tint is.

My personal opinion on tint is that i hate it at night, 2 out of the 3 cars i currently own have tinted windows and it drastically reduces visibility at night. Its nice sometimes in the day time but its a hassle getting pulled over regularly for it.

I can't really recommend any shops but i can recommend one to avoid, Street Legal Customs on Woodward. A couple of my friends have had some really bad experiences getting work done there. 

I suggest trying to do the tint job yourself, the door windows should be easy even for someone with no experience tinting.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> In Michigan it doesn't matter how dark your tint is, just where the tint is determines whether its legal or not. On your windshield, drivers and passenger door windows you are only allowed approximately 4" of tint at the very top of the glass, tinting the entire window is illegal no matter how dark the tint is.
> 
> My personal opinion on tint is that i hate it at night, 2 out of the 3 cars i currently own have tinted windows and it drastically reduces visibility at night. Its nice sometimes in the day time but its a hassle getting pulled over regularly for it.
> 
> ...


Good recommendation to stay away from there... keep in mind... cheaper prices normally mean cheaper tint. My guy uses top quality product... never had a window fade/crack/bubble...

I agree it cuts down on visibility at night, but that's why I put HID headlamps and fog lamps in... 

As I get older I do notice its harder to see at night, I am sure I won't do this forever!


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

*Finally got my tint done!*

Not quite as dark as some of you other guys, but I think it's exactly what I wanted.

35% all around by Auto One.


----------

